# November 11th - anything good happening?



## JTG (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a birthday party to organise and I can't find anything yet about what's going on that weekend.

Any DnB, breakcore, jungle etc? Anything at the Swan or Lakota? So far there's the Wurzels and Oompah at the bierkeller but can't find anything else to grab me.

Give me a hand, I need to persuade people to come


----------



## madzone (Oct 16, 2006)

My mates wedding - you could gatecrash it?


----------



## Rollem (Oct 20, 2006)

is it my sisters party you are ogranising?


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> is it my sisters party you are ogranising?



no it's mine and the flatmate's

is your sister's party going to be any good? can I come if it is?


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2006)

Armistice Day


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2006)

we've decided to do gener8r on Friday 10th instead

They're cramming 60k of bass into one stack  will Lakota's foundations survive?


----------

